# Freewifi, l'internet gratuit pour tous?



## moonlight serenade (29 Juin 2009)

Bonjour, j'ai activé freewifi, sur ma freebox et pour faire une experience, j'ai filé mon log freewifi à un copain qui n'avait pas d'accès à internet sur son portable. Et devinez quoi? ça marche. il peut se connecter à internet sans rien payer donc, même si il m'a dit que ca ramait un peu beaucoup, et même si il compte lui aussi prendre une freebox.
Il m'a demandé si j'étais sur que je payais par un surplus, du fait de freewifi, je lui ai dit que non, mais il y a quelque chose qui m'échappe.
si je file mon login freewifi, à 100 personnes, elles pourront toutes se connecter à internet gratuitement? j'aurais pas loupé un épisode?


----------



## r e m y (29 Juin 2009)

Il me semble bien que c'est ça.... le seul hic, c'est que si les 100 personnes en question se connectent simultanément, chacun ne disposera en moyenne, que d'un centième du débit de ta connexion!


----------



## moonlight serenade (29 Juin 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Il me semble bien que c'est ça.... le seul hic, c'est que si les 100 personnes en question se connectent simultanément, chacun ne disposera en moyenne, que d'un centième du débit de ta connexion!



ok! donc quand mon pote se connecte à l'autre bout de la france, sur ma connection, il diminue ma vitesse de surf!. (bien que j'ai pas remarqué de changements, mais  comme je télécharge pas) ca me semble en effet plus logique.
Merci pour la rep.


----------



## naas (29 Juin 2009)

Le hic c'est que si ton copain pirate en utilisant tes identifiants, tu deviens responsable au reard de la loi de ce qui est téléchargé.
pour mémoire, fon fait cela depuis longtemps


----------



## moonlight serenade (29 Juin 2009)

naas a dit:


> Le hic c'est que si ton copain pirate en utilisant tes identifiants, tu deviens responsable au reard de la loi de ce qui est téléchargé.
> pour mémoire, fon fait cela depuis longtemps




T'es sur? je pense que l'on peut pas télécharger via freewifi, justement sur des Peere to peer justement. Je garantis pas mais j'ai bien comprendre ça dans la lettre d'infos de free.


----------



## ben206stras (29 Juin 2009)

Pour la mise à disposition de la partie hotspot de free, cette connexion est identifiée par une adresse IP propre, et non par le compte du propriétaire de l'abonnement free.

Par contre, ça m'étonne qu'il faille le login de connexion du titulaire pour faire ça...


----------



## moonlight serenade (29 Juin 2009)

ben206stras a dit:


> Pour la mise à disposition de la partie hotspot de free, cette connexion est identifiée par une adresse IP propre, et non par le compte du propriétaire de l'abonnement free.
> 
> Par contre, ça m'étonne qu'il faille le login de connexion du titulaire pour faire ça...



tu veux dire quoi, que c'est facilement 'hackable 'ou 'crakable',( je sais pas comment on dit)?
Lui, il s'est connecté, en utilisant mon login , j'en suis sur, sinon ça aurait pas marché.


----------



## ben206stras (29 Juin 2009)

moonlight serenade a dit:


> tu veux dire quoi, que c'est facilement 'hackable 'ou 'crakable',( je sais pas comment on dit)?
> Lui, il s'est connecté, en utilisant mon login , j'en suis sur, sinon ça aurait pas marché.


Je ne veux pas dire que c'est crackable, mais j'avais crû comprendre que la partie hotspot était simplement mise à disposition... Mais c'ets possible que ce soit avec ton identifiant.
J'avais compris que la personne pouvait utiliser ton hotspot free avec son propre user de connexion... :mouais:

Par contre, le point où je suis certain est que cet utilisateur (via hotspot) ne sera pas connecté au net via ton adresse IP, mais via une nouvelle connexion aux serveurs free.

EDIT : si tu communiques tes identifiants, l'utilisateur sera connecté sur TA freebox, avec ta propre ligne et ton IP free, non ?


----------



## teo (29 Juin 2009)

Exactement. En activant FreeWifi sur ta propre box, tu reçois un mot de passe dépendant de TON abonnement. Si tu le donnes et que 50 personnes s'en servent pour du piratage ou autres activités illicites, c'est toi qu'on viendra chercher pour aller discuter devant M. Le Commissaire  
Fais donc bien gaffe: ne donne cet accès à des personnes qui savent ce fait et ne te mettront pas dans la mouise et ne t'amuse pas à le diffuser sur internet. Tu pourrais amèrement t'en mordre les doigts.
Le freewifi est juste une petite partie du débit alloué en sorte de dépannage temporaire, un peu de type FON, mentionné plus haut.


----------



## Alycastre (29 Juin 2009)

moonlight serenade a dit:


> ok! donc quand mon pote se connecte à l'autre bout de la france, sur ma connection, il diminue ma vitesse de surf!. (bien que j'ai pas remarqué de changements, mais  comme je télécharge pas) ca me semble en effet plus logique.
> Merci pour la rep.



Mais non .... Il utilisera le "reste" de bande passante disponible du propriétaire de la ligne Free qui lui "prête" sa connexion, pas de la tienne ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h21 ----------




r e m y a dit:


> Il me semble bien que c'est ça.... le seul hic, c'est que si les 100 personnes en question se connectent simultanément, chacun ne disposera en moyenne, que d'un centième du débit de ta connexion!



Tu voulais dire: si les 100 copains sont sur ta box ... assis sur le trottoir d'en face ! 
Par contre, si les copains s'égaient dans la nature, ils vont squatter la bande des autres Freemen ... J'ai l'impression qu'il y a confusion entre le(s) identifiants et le fait de pouvoir se connecter.


----------



## ben206stras (29 Juin 2009)

Alycastre a dit:


> Tu voulais dire: si les 100 copains sont sur ta box ... assis sur le trottoir d'en face !
> Par contre, si les copains s'égaient dans la nature, ils vont squatter la bande des autres Freemen ... J'ai l'impression qu'il y a confusion entre le(s) identifiants et le fait de pouvoir se connecter.


C'est bien ça, il faut juste un identifiant free, pas forcément l'identifiant correspondant à la freebox que tu utilises ?


----------



## naas (29 Juin 2009)

Bon je récapépete:

Afin de permettre  aux freenautes de pouvoir utiliser une connexion wifi en dehors de leur propre freebox, donc en dehors de leur domicile, la société free a mis à jour les freebox V5 pour permettre le partage de la connexion, en d'autres termes:

Si j'ai une freebox, moyennant une autorisation de ma part à partager une partie de ma freebox, je peux en contre partie utiliser les autres freebox en France avec un numéro et mot de passe unique et personnel.

(manque plus qu'un client iphone digne de ce nom pour la V3)

un tuto bien fait


----------



## applejuice (29 Juin 2009)

Pour pouvoir bénéficier du réseau Freewifi il faut :
1- être abonné free
2- avoir activé le réseau freewifi sur sa freebox

Lorsque vous partez en voyage et que vous souhaitez vous connecter au réseau freewifi d'un abonné, vous y accédez grâce à votre identifiant freewifi et votre mot de passe (définis lorsque vous avez activé le réseau freewifi sur votre freebox). En aucun cas vous n'avez besoin de rentrer les identifiants du propriétaire de la ligne sur laquelle vous vous connectez.

Le réseau freewifi met à disposition des abonnés free un accès au réseau free. Vous utilisez la bande passante non utilisée de l'abonné free qui se sert en priorité (ce qui est normal quand même).

Voilà ce que j'en ai compris.


----------



## moonlight serenade (30 Juin 2009)

Alycastre a dit:


> Tu voulais dire: si les 100 copains sont sur ta box ... assis sur le trottoir d'en face !
> Par contre, si les copains s'égaient dans la nature, ils vont squatter la bande des autres Freemen ... J'ai l'impression qu'il y a confusion entre le(s) identifiants et le fait de pouvoir se connecter.



Ouais, donc en fait, si je comprends bien, pour être clair, si je file mon login freewifi à cent personnes qui se connectent aux quatres coins de la france, elles vont pouvoir surfer sur le
net gratuitement. Et moi aussi, je continuerais à pouvoir surfer.
Imaginons, une enteprise par exemple, qui possede une freebox. Pour elle donc, pas besoin d'en passer par des abonnements wifi 3G  et consort assez couteux. Il lui suffit d'une freebox à 30 euros par mois pour qu'elle puisse par exemple, fournir l'internet à tous ses commercials.
Si c'est ça, c'est une sacrée économie quand meme.


----------



## pascalformac (30 Juin 2009)

ce que je trouve TRES  A-normal 
c'est ca


> si je file *mon* login freewifi à cent personnes


tu files aussi tes numeros et code carte bleue?
si oui me contacter j'ai des trucs à acheter 
--
bon, c'est à eviter

1- tu ne controles pas qui a filé quoi à qui 
( croire que le log ne va pas etre refilé à N autres par un des 100 est très naif)

2- tu es légalement responsable de toutes activités des potes et potes de potes
car c'est ton log

et en bonus 
il y a un sujet unique free


----------



## moonlight serenade (30 Juin 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> ce que je trouve TRES  A-normal
> c'est ca
> tu files aussi tes numeros et code carte bleue?
> si oui me contacter j'ai des trucs à acheter
> ...



Le "si" introduisait un conditionnel.
Dans le cas d'une entreprise, que veux tu qu'il arrive? Au pire, l'employeur se retournerait sur son salarié et il ne serait pas tenu pour responsable. C'est exactement le même cas de figure que pour les clés 3g que certaines entreprises fournissent à leur commerciaux. Sauf que dans un cas c'est un surcoût important pour une petite entreprise, pas dans l'autre.


----------



## pascalformac (30 Juin 2009)

curieusement ton premier post ne fais aucunement allusion à ce cas

c'est pas du conditionnel contexte entreprise 

c'est  ca


> j'ai filé mon log freewifi à un copain



concernant les entreprises ca n'a rien à voir
les employés utilisent les outils fournis par l'entreprise pour la marche de l'entreprise ( et en des  modes définis, par contrats , accords et la loi)


----------



## moonlight serenade (30 Juin 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> curieusement ton premier post ne fais aucunement allusion à ce cas
> 
> c'est pas du conditionnel contexte entreprise
> 
> ...



Non, mais mon premier post posait une question, mon deuxième post élargissait la question, afin que je comprenne bien les implications d'un tel dispositif (avant de réagir, essaie de suivre attentivement les fil d'une question, ça m'évitera d'avoir à faire des digressions de ce type)
Concernant les entreprises, bien sur que si ça a tout à voir. 
Les entreprises, si tu n'es pas au courant, utilisent aussi pour leur commerciaux, l'offre internet de monsieur tout le monde. Une boutique parisienne qui a une quinzaine de commerciaux équipés de portable+ clé 3G, commerciaux qui sillonnent la France trouvera sûrement un bénéfice à cette technologie, vu la cherté des autres solutions.


----------



## naas (30 Juin 2009)

Et quelqun a essayé un spot ?


----------



## Aliboron (30 Juin 2009)

naas a dit:


> Et quelqun a essayé un spot ?


Ben bien sûr. Pas de souci pour choper "mon" spot sur un iPhone et établir la connexion en Wifi (et ça marche pareil avec les NeufBox dans la mesure où j'ai un abonnement chez SFR). Pourquoi ça ne marcherait pas ?
_

(note : ne comptez pas sur moi pour vous refiler mes identifiants, hein) _


----------



## Alycastre (30 Juin 2009)

naas a dit:


> Et quelqun a essayé un spot ?



En effet, cela marche bien, comme avec le réseau FON auquel j'ai adhéré avec une Fonera


----------



## teo (30 Juin 2009)

J'ai qq pb avec Freewifi et mon iPhone Edge. Il a parfois du mal à se connecter, même à côté de la box, mais je me demande si ce n'est pas le telephone qui pose pb plus que Free.


----------



## naas (30 Juin 2009)

D'après ce que j'ai lu, il faut créer un favori dans safari, bref ce n'est pas super au point.
apparemment l'application boingo permettrait avec l'os 3 de résoudre ce problème.
sinon une appli freewificonnect en cours d'approbation chez apple, développée en france (cocorico) permettra de résoudre le problème de l'os 3)

[YOUTUBE]LDFK0TQhsCo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tabasko (18 Juillet 2009)

J'ai une question qui va dans l'autre sens moi )))
Une fois que cette fameuse option est activée .... existe-t-il un moyen de la désactiver ?
Merci pour vos indications.


----------



## Alycastre (18 Juillet 2009)

Tout à fait désactivable .


----------



## pascalformac (18 Juillet 2009)

http://forums.macg.co/5118235-post11.html


----------



## tabasko (18 Juillet 2009)

Merci !

Dernière question.
Je vais faire le partage pour pouvoir m'en servir à partir de mon iPhone.
L'application FreeWifi lance a priori Safari une fois la connexion établie.
Pourrai je malgré tout utilisé Mail sur iPhone ? (depuis l'application elle même et pas safari)


----------



## Alycastre (18 Juillet 2009)

Bé une fois la connexion établit, tu quittes Safari et ouvre ce que tu veux ...


----------



## tabasko (18 Juillet 2009)

très bien.
enfin, dernière question concernant le partage du débit qu'on fait de notre propre freebox ...
connait-on , a-t-on un chiffre exact de ce qui est alloué aux passant FreeWifien ?

Merci


----------



## Alycastre (18 Juillet 2009)

Chez toi, tu es prioritaire, les autres n'ont que le "solde" ... Et inversement ( si tu captes le réseau des autres)


----------



## moonlight serenade (21 Juillet 2009)

Alycastre a dit:


> Chez toi, tu es prioritaire, les autres n'ont que le "solde" ... Et inversement ( si tu captes le réseau des autres)



tu px préciser c'est quoi le 'solde', steup?
ce qui ests ur, c'est que quand t'active freewifi, ta connexion est moins rapide. enfin, c'est ce que j'ai remarqué.


----------



## Alycastre (21 Juillet 2009)

moonlight serenade a dit:


> tu px préciser c'est quoi le 'solde', steup?
> ce qui ests ur, c'est que quand t'active freewifi, ta connexion est moins rapide. enfin, c'est ce que j'ai remarqué.


Mon Freewifi est activé et ne fait aucunement baisser ma bande passante ...
Le principe est simple, celui qui se connecte sur ta boxe, se voit attribuer une IP autre que la tienne ( Hadopi ... ), et prend ce qu'il reste de la bande passante , exemple:
Ta bande = 6 Méga :
 - tu télécharges à 4 Méga, il ne pourra utiliser que 2 Méga
 - tu ne fais rien, il prend les 6 Méga
 - tu prends les 6 Méga, il ne lui reste rien ...


----------



## tabasko (21 Juillet 2009)

Alycastre , ca m'étonnerait !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
franchement ça serait la catastrophe si c'était comme ton histoire de solde.

Il a voulut dire que si tu utilises 60% de ton débit, le type en FreeWifi profite de 40% restant ...


----------



## Alycastre (21 Juillet 2009)

tabasko a dit:


> Alycastre , ca m'étonnerait !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> franchement ça serait la catastrophe si c'était comme ton histoire de solde.
> 
> Il a voulut dire que si tu utilises 60% de ton débit, le type en FreeWifi profite de 40% restant ...



?????????? Mais encore ?


----------



## Cyberom (28 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,

Alycastre et tabasko disent la meme chose ...

boddy est hors sujet avec les clefs 3G, il s'agit de free et d'internet gratuit par wifi.

maintenant je vais préciser quelque chose concernant le débit et la qualité de connection.

j'ai activé mes codes freewifi et débranché ma freebox, et globalement la connection fonctionne mais elle est plutot lente (de l'ordre de 100-150 ko/s) et plutot instable (reconection necessaire regulierement)

et ceci avec ma freebox branchée ou non (connecté chez moi ou chez le voisin en gros)

ce qui m'interresse, c'est de savoir si il y a moyen de stabiliser un peu plus cette connection sur mac os? 

genre une application qui se reconnecte automatiquement (pas besoin d'ouvrir une nouvelle page avec les identifiants, fermeture automatique de la page "connection reussie", ...)


----------



## kesako (28 Juillet 2009)

naas a dit:


> D'après ce que j'ai lu, il faut créer un favori dans safari, bref ce n'est pas super au point.
> apparemment l'application boingo permettrait avec l'os 3 de résoudre ce problème.
> sinon une appli freewificonnect en cours d'approbation chez apple, développée en france (cocorico) permettra de résoudre le problème de l'os 3)
> 
> [YOUTUBE]LDFK0TQhsCo[/YOUTUBE]


 
Moi j'ai téléchargé FreeWifi connect hier et ai essayé de l'utiliser. Il me dit que mon identifiant est inconnu, alors que j'ai configuré mon compte lors de la mise en place de ce service par Free et que je n'ai aucun problème en entrant mes identifiants dans Safari. :mouais:
Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée sur du pourquoi du comment


----------



## Museforever (28 Juillet 2009)

Il a raison, c'est le fonctionnement le plus logique. Pour toi ça ne change rien et pour l'invité ça lui permet de disposer d'un débit important quand tu es inactif.



Alycastre a dit:


> Mon Freewifi est activé et ne fait aucunement baisser ma bande passante ...
> Le principe est simple, celui qui se connecte sur ta boxe, se voit attribuer une IP autre que la tienne ( Hadopi ... ), et prend ce qu'il reste de la bande passante , exemple:
> Ta bande = 6 Méga :
> - tu télécharges à 4 Méga, il ne pourra utiliser que 2 Méga
> ...


----------



## teknoground (3 Septembre 2009)

Alycastre a dit:


> Tout à fait désactivable .


désolé du up mais merci, je cherchais sur gogueule pour désactiver le freewifi et je trouvais pas donc je suis venu chercher sur macgé, donc merci à toi...


----------

